# Help!! No idea what to do with this little guy!!!



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

This lizard wondered in through the slits of my window and I don't want to throw him back into the cold!!!! WHAT CAN I DO?!

I'm tight on money but I'll do my best to tend to him! Or if anyone is in the Houston area can pick him up, I'd appreciate it!!!

Or should I just release him? It's like...40 degrees here.... HELP ADVICE NEEDED!! ASAP....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

See if anyone in your area wants them. A local Petstore might take them. Pet stores sell enclosures you can use. PLEASE DONT REALEASE HIM. Anholes are very common and easy to care for lizards.


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

Personally i think you should release him. I dont think its good to take an animal from nature to keep as a pet. And im pretty sure he/she dosent want to be kept in a cage either. But i cant make you keep him or release him so its up to you.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

What would I need to buy for him ?? I'm not a lizard person, I'm so clueless..


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Anholes do very well in captivity. http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4ADFA_enUS444US445&q=Anhole+care


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm reading that.. I think this one is female? And she's small.. she'll die in the cold. I have no cash to do a set for her... She's in one of my empty betta cups.. I don't know what to do.. I'll post her on CL and hope for the best.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Take her to the pet store. Anholes are usualy sold there.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I won't be able to until tomorrow. Also I don't think they'd take her, she is a wild animal technically.. They'll think she maybe sick.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I usually dont support lying. But in this case lye and say you cant care for it. You could also try a local reptile enthousust club.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll see what I can do. I hate lying so I'll try every option before I do that. Other wise I'll call around and see if they'll take her.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am against lying too. But I would rather the lizard have a good home.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't think anoles eat bloodworms but I offered them to her.. She's pretty skinny.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

In my state pet stores can not take native species. It is illegal, and I am assuming it is in Texas as well. If I were you, I would contact your local animal control and ask if they know of any local wildlife rescues. 

An Anole is not that difficult to care for if you do decide to keep it. Crickets are usually .11-.20 cents a piece depending on where you buy them. Worst case scenario it can survive in a small space until spring, it just needs food, warmth and humidity. You can achieve those with warm wet towels over the top of the tank. It should have substrate, but I suppose if you have nothing else a towel would work too. But this would only suffice short term, if you want to keep it you need at least a 10g, substrate and a heat source.

I should add a disclaimer, I DO NOT have an anole, but I work in a pet store that sells anoles.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Apparently he or she was surviving in the "wild".


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't have cash to buy her anything.. I have her in one of my bettas spare cups and offered her bloodworms. I'll put a warm towel over her; if I can't find anyone to take her and I still have her next week, I'll buy her a medium sized petco "critter keeper" and set her up in it. Most likely petco will take her as long as she has a set up and they'll adopt her out for free or cheap to a person with lizard experience.. I put her up for adoption on CL.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

shellieca said:


> Apparently he or she was surviving in the "wild".


She wondered into my house for warmth, obviously she isn't doing well. I can count her ribs; I'll run out to Petsmart tomorrow and get her some crickets.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

hannah16 said:


> I don't have cash to buy her anything.. I have her in one of my bettas spare cups and offered her bloodworms. I'll put a warm towel over her; if I can't find anyone to take her and I still have her next week, I'll buy her a medium sized petco "critter keeper" and set her up in it. Most likely petco will take her as long as she has a set up and they'll adopt her out for free or cheap to a person with lizard experience.. I put her up for adoption on CL.


Be careful with CL adoptions. Even lizards are food for certain things. And, people may take her just to feed to to something.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I know, I'm requiring a $5 fee and proof of anole experience, such as a current tank set up or vet bills or a receipt of purchasing one.


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

At the very least put her under a lamp to give her some extra heat and maybe offer her a bit of cut up fruit or pea or something. I have no experience with anholes but i do with bearded dragons.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

The website said she needs a heater, so I'll set her under a lamp with the towel?? ... Please don't "speak" to me like I'm an idiot... I mean I know nothing about lizards, I'm just trying. I'm nearly positive she'll die in this weather... She's about the size of my pinky..


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.nhptv.org/natureworks/greenanole.htm


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

According to a few websites I found anoles eat flies. So I caught one that has been in my house since yesterday and managed to get it into her cup.. She isn't eating it yet but she's shown interest.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

do you have a garage or basement? if so, you could set up a little heater or lamp for her in there so she can keep warm till spring, when she'll most likely find her own way out.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have neither.. I wish I did. In TX because of flooding?? Basements are normally not built. Also, this place only has a car port.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Wish I still lived in TX I use to own anoles. First off they need heat and humidity and like crickets the most, mealworms work too or you can dig up earthworms and grasshoppers from outside. mine ate pretty much every bug I gave it, even small spiders. A setup for a anole is fairly cheap too, 10 gallon tank with cover, heater, spray bottle, gravel, and a rock cave. They only really need food twice a week and can survive off that. I fed my boy three times a week though and he got snacks here and there since I raised crickets and mealworms myself. I would hold onto her till spring then set her free again though. Not sure wild caught ones ever truly adapt to captivity and they tend to die younger than captive bred ones.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I got her to eat the fly last night but I got an email and this is what it said:



As an experienced reptile owner I would recommend just letting the lizard go. Generally when they come in from outside and get stuck in a cage they either don't eat or become so stressed that illness can set it and they won't last very long. I know it may not seem like the right thing to do but since it was a wild animal the best thing for it is to return it to the wild.


I will be releasing her today as I'd hate for her to die in my care. I realize anoles can be pets, but if she'll be too stressed to eat, she'll simply starve. Today isn't too cold, I'll set her out near the woods. Thanks to all whom replied.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It probablly came inside because it is too cold.


----------

